# 6 weeks 2 days blood clot?



## Maggiephatcat (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi


I'm 6 weeks 2 days pregnant. I had spotting on and off from when I got my BFP but my HcG levels have been good. 343 12dp5dt and had gone to 9468 within 7 days.


I had a bleed on Monday morning and went for an early scan yesterday. To our relief we saw one tiny baby and a flickering heart beat.


This morning I went to the loo and passed what looked like a lump of blood the size of a baked bean. No bleeding with it and none today nor no pain.


I'm so worried it was the baby   


Could it be what was left or had been causing the bleed? I've read up about hematoma and the images looked similar.


I have another scan at the EPU tomorrow afternoon but I'm scared.


Any advice appreciated.


Maggie x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

hi,

it sounds like it's a small clot left over from the bleed. I wouldn't be too concerned but you'll know more this afternoon,

all the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Maggiephatcat (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Emilycaitlin, I hope you are right   


I will post after the scan to let you know and also to help any other ladies reading this that may be in a similar position.


Maggie x


----------



## Maggiephatcat (Feb 21, 2010)

Just back from scan, everything is absolutely fine. What a relief! 

Maggie x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Good xx


----------

